# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [Vb.Net]Checkers -or- Draughts

## dday9

A fun game of checkers. This is the source code without .exe and binaries

 Features: 
 -Play checker with another person

 Drawbacks:
 -Only player vs. player
 -Doesn't allow for double and triple jumps

 Plans:
 -Fix the drawbacks
 -Give the option to change color of tiles and checkers

 Notes:
 -If you'd like to know more on checkers, here is the Wikipedia.
 -I probably could've made the code a bit less in the CheckMove function, but I did it the way I did so I can keep track of my code
 -I couldn't include the source code because the amount of characters was to long for vbforums.

Source:
Checkers.zip

----------


## dday9

Here is a screen shot of the game being played:

----------

